# IBEW Apprenticeship Aptitude Test



## nalurash

Here are some files that I used to help me study.

Again, I strongly urge you to review the sample test as this is very similar to what you will actually take.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e4dcilf4udutt0r/Apprentice%20Aptitude%20Test%20Files.zip?dl=0


----------



## Noah's Arc

The test I took was 40% mechanical reasoning (which was 1% of the practice test given prior) and 40% reading comprehension (mostly easy if you're English-fluent, though still a bit challenging).

The math was maybe 10%, another 10% for paper folding. The math, however, is essential to doing well in the school, so you should be 100% ready to go with algebra, fractions, doing add/sub/mult/div by hand, etc. Otherwise the school is going to be a miserable struggle to get through, since you need that not only for the math class, but also for circuits and bending. If you can't do math, you probably will fail. The teachers go slow, but still get ahead before you start.

I think the teacher said it best (later in class): look at the first test as a $25 practice test, and plan to take it again. I think picking up a HS physics book would be more useful, especially for all the mechanical questions. Lots of pulleys and levers and stuff.


----------



## cypherzion751

It's been 4 or 5 years since I've taken a math class, would you guys suggest that I take the NJATC tech math course to jog my memory or am I just overthinking it? I will definitely be studying up using the material that you guys have provided on here. Thank you for the help!


----------



## rankin

It's important to keep in mind that every local does things a little bit differently. The average pre-apprentice on this board is too fixated on the aptitude test. The _best_ course of action is to call your hall and ask the appropriate questions: 

What does the application process consist of? Mine was a physical application, the aptitude test (if the applicant _qualifies_ for the apprenticeship), and, should the applicant's test score be high enough, an interview with the JATC).

What are the qualifications for an indentured apprentice? My hall requires a year of residency in the jurisdiction, a high school diploma or GED, a passing grade in various high school or college mathematics courses (with transcripts as proof), a driver's license, and a physical. Every hall is slightly different.

What is on the aptitude test? They _will_ tell you, andyou'll get a much more accurate answer than the folks on this board -- the test has changed over time.

How is the aptitude test weighed in comparison to the interview? If you know any journeymen in your area, you should ask them also. In many locals, the test is just the bottleneck to narrow down the applicants the JATC has to interview, meaning the applicant's past work experience and performance in the interview are what _truly_ matter. In some locals (mine, for example), any points scored on the test _higher_ than the margin for passing are applied to your score at the end of the application process. In some locals, you basically _have_ to work as a UA for a summer or two before you have a chance of being accepted (this is the case in one of my hall's sister locals).

What does the interview consist of? More than likely you will be told that it is a behavioral interview. You need to research what a "behavioral interview" is and prepare for it accordingly.

There are many other factors as well. Just try to ask around and find out as much information as you can. You should also find out if your local has a CE/CW program. If so: *beware* (this is a point of discussion for a different topic.)

In closing, let me tell you my experience: 

Before getting indentured, I was fresh out-of-college with a 4 year degree in the humanities. I had absolutely no construction or electrical experience. My only mechanical aptitude was working as an oil-change tech at Valvoline (meaning I knew "lefty loosy righty tighty" and that's it). 

One day, sipping Starbucks in a lounge chair and listening to Kylie Minogue, I decided I want to be an electrician. A day later, I learned that unions and the IBEW existed, along with what a "linesmans" and "conduit" were. I called my hall, and spent about half an hour bombarding the secretary with questions. Then, I picked up some textbooks on math and electrical theory.

Two months, a test, and an interview later, I get a letter offering me indenture. I happily accept, and get my first job after a couple of weeks. My foreman is appalled at how green I am. He teaches me how to use a drill, and I do, for the first time in my life.

A call to the hall and two months of preparation helped me beat out guys whoknew people in the union, had construction experience, and wanted to be electricians since childhood.

*TL;DR: ASK YOUR LOCAL. THEY WILL HAPPILY TELL YOU.*


----------



## MIGMONKEY

Apart from basic math, I don't think there is any way to really study for this test. Lots of problem solving. Also a lot of inclusion and exclusion based on common patterns. 2nd year university logic helped me greatly here.

I don't know what kind of score I got but you need at least 75% to get an interview. My experience in a heavy fabrication environment is what really got the union interested in me.

I also did the Plumber and Pipefitter version of this test and bombed it miserably. Received a rejection letter shortly thereafter. The plumber test was more geared towards math and material estimation. More math would have definitely helped.


----------



## cypherzion751

Thanks for all of the advice guys, going to call my local tomorrow morning.


----------



## terryk

cypherzion751 said:


> It's been 4 or 5 years since I've taken a math class, would you guys suggest that I take the NJATC tech math course to jog my memory or am I just overthinking it? I will definitely be studying up using the material that you guys have provided on here. Thank you for the help!


It had been 40 years since my math classes so I took the Tech Math Class and I would have to say that it covered a lot more than the aptitude test does. Its self paced and all open book since you are doing all the tests online with your study book at hand. I missed one out of 100 questions on the final. If you are good at using your resources you will do well with this course. 

The math part of the aptitude starts out with a lot of logic type questions, looking for patterns in number sequences for example. The toughest math for me was the simplifying of algebra equations and there was a bunch of them. Pretty sure I did much better on the reading comprehension part but was still pressed for time. They did say that some of the problems were weighted more in the scoring than others. They also said that your score is determined by both the math and reading combined.

Don't know what my aptitude test score was but it was good enough for an interview. After the interview I sit at 22 on the list. It was tough to judge how the interview went as the interviewees were pretty sober and poker faced but that's to be expected.


----------

